# AFI Production Design Program



## erin magill (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All

I just wanted to reach out to anyone interested in the AFI Production Design program. I graduated with an MFA from it in June 2012 and would be more than happy to answer any questions about the program, my experience, what brought me there, AFI etc. Please reach out with any questions!

Good luck to everyone going through the process. I can say for me it was a great decision and I am a working professional in the industry today. Looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best!
Erin


----------



## Brightstar (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello Erin
This post is a lot older so I don’t know if you are still here but I would like to get some advice for  production design interview.


----------



## hkaiser (Mar 22, 2020)

Brightstar said:


> Hello Erin
> This post is a lot older so I don’t know if you are still here but I would like to get some advice for production design interview.


Hi, 

Just looking through some Production Design forums. 
I interviewed with AFI on February 5th of this year and just got accepted for an MFA in production design. 
I did my interview over skype since I am located in New York. 
The conversation was relaxed (less of an interview more of a get to know me.) 
The two men that interviewed me were Joseph Garrity and Ernie Marjoram. Since I am currently finishing my undergraduate in Interior Design, they asked me how my school was set up and how I go about my process in design. Then they asked about my portfolio and my work experience I listed on my resume. The final thing they asked was if I got accepted, am I ready to move across the country and commit my full time to graduate school. 
The interview lasted for about 30-40 minutes of just casual conversation. 

I hope that might help you if you haven't already interviewed! 
I applied to AFI and Chapman and got accepted to both for Production Design MFA. I have to choose between those two soon!

Good luck! If you ever want to chat to talk about Grad school, you can message me on here!
Hannah


----------



## Quack Girl (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi I don't know if anyone is or has attended AFI production design. So is having an interview good? Are chances of getting in better? Does everyone get an interview. And Hannah thanks for the message you left very useful. I have my interview soon 2021


----------

